# erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse



## tenchhunter87 (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,


  ich war heute das erste Mal an unserem Vereinsweiher mit Boilies angeln und hatte auch um die zehn Bisse, jedoch gingen alle Anhiebe ins Leere. Kein Fisch wollte hängen bleiben. 



Einer der Bisse war richtig heftig und der Fisch nahm Einiges an Schnur von der Rolle (Freilauf sehr weich eingestellt). Die anderen waren viel zögerlicher. Manchmal wurde zwar ganz kurz Schnur genommen, bevor die Schnur dann jedoch plötzlich erschlaffte. 



  Ich habe mit zwei Ruten gefischt, einer Karpfenrute und einer Feederrute. Beide mit Freilaufrolle und monofiler 0,30er Schnur. Darauf ein Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen mit 10er Birnenblei, Stopperperle und danach einen Tönnchenwirbel. 



  Als Vorfächer habe ich fertige Haarvorfächer gekauft: Balzer Camtec Premium Boilie, Länge 50cm, einmal mit Hakengröße 2 (ca. 1,6 cm) und einmal in 4 (ca. 1,4 cm) Die Haken scheinen mir recht klein auszufallen.


  Ich habe Boilies mit 20mm Durchmesser benutzt in den Geschmacksrichtungen Vanille und Mais. Zwischen Boilie und Haken war ca. 1cm Abstand.


  Hat jemand eine Idee, wodurch die ganzen Fehlbisse gekommen sein konnten?


  Ich weiß vom Feedern, dass in dem Weiher ziemlich viele Brassen sind. Habe dort schon einige um die 30-35 cm gefangen. Demnach hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass es vielleicht größtenteils Brassenbisse gewesen sein könnten. Diese hatten auch beim Feedern immer sehr sehr vorsichtig gebissen. Auch hier viele Fehlbisse bzw. die jenigen die hängenbeblieben sind, hingen immer ganz vorne in der Lippe.


Wann schlagt ihr i.d.R. an beim Boiliefischen? Erst gut ziehen lassen oder eher zügig anschlagen?


  Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen!


Viele Grüße


Tenchhunter87


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mal mit tauglichen Festbleimontagen und Bleien von 80 gr. aufwärts versuchen. Dann haben die Haken auch eine Chance zu haken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



tenchhunter87 schrieb:


> Wann schlagt ihr i.d.R. an beim Boiliefischen?



Überhaupt nicht! Mit Boilies und Pellets fische ich ausschließlich Selbsthakmontagen, also Festblei. Entweder "klassisch" mit 100g Inline-Blei oder mit Method Feeder-Bleien, jeweils ab 80g.

 Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die Verwendung von Laufblei-Montagen in Verbindung mit Boilies Käse. Bringt nur Nachteile.


----------



## PhantomBiss (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Festblei ist mir auch als erstes eingefallen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

50cm lange Vorfächer braucht man auch nur wenns sehr schlammig ist. 

Sonst max. 15cm.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> 50cm lange Vorfächer braucht man auch nur wenns sehr schlammig ist.
> 
> Sonst max. 15cm.



Beim Feedern im Fluss sind meine Vorfächer (tagesabhängig) gern auch mal 70cm lang. Da hängt dann unten aber auch kein Boilie dran


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Hi,

besorg dir mal Festblei und oder mach deinen Freilauf aus und die Bremse schön straff.Oder Freilauf halt fester einstellen.Gibt mit Haarmontage gerne mal Fehlbisse und Aussteiger wenn Rig und Rest nicht gut abgestimmt sind.Vorfachlänge habe ich persönlich mit 20cm die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.Abstand Hakenschenkel Boilie 1cm fische ich auch sollte passen.Hakengröße wär mir ein 2er zu groß.Ich fische lieber 6er.Denke aber es liegt am langen Vorfach kein Festblei und Freilauf viel zu lose.Meiner Meinung nach sind Freilaufrollen überflüssig.Stell die Bremse einfach so ein wie du sie auch im Drill haben würdest.So hakt der Fisch besser und er kann nach dem Biss nicht so leicht in Hindernisse schwimmen.Gibt dann natürlich keine tollen mega Runs von zig Metern.Oft reicht das Festblei nicht um einen Haken komplett eindringen zu lassen.Daher ist mir persönlich der Aufbau auch sehr wichtig.Ruten und Schnur immer in einer Linie so das er direkt in meine straffe Bremse rennt und die Rute nicht die ganze Energie vom Biss abpuffert.Hatte eine Nacht meine Ruten mal schlecht aufgesteltl vom Winkel da es shcon dunkel war als ich angekommen bin.Hatte bei einer mehrtägigen Session mal mehrere Aussteiger in der einen Nacht.Am morgen danach das Rodpod anders ausgerichtet.Und die 2  Nächte danach keinen einzigen Aussteiger mehr gehabt.Manchmal sind auch kleine Details wichtig gerade bei der Haarmontage wo man nicht anschlägt sondern die Rute einfach vom Pod nimmt und losdrillt.Auch bei der Montage und dme Rig dauert es anfangs gerne mal etwas bis man genau die richtigen Längen und Abstände gefunden hat.Muss man immer etwas probieren irgendwann passt alles und man hat quasi keine Aussteiger mehr.Hatte als ich mit dem Boiliefischen anfing anfangs auch oft Aussteiger.Ist ganz normal bei deiner Anzahl an Bisse die du hattest scheinst du ja  nicht alles falsch zu machen.Der Rest kommt schon von alleine und dann hast du die gehakten Fische am Ende auch auf der Matte.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



tenchhunter87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wodurch die ganzen Fehlbisse gekommen sein konnten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu 1
Deine Montage scheint nicht optimal abgestimmt bzw für den Erstversuch schon zu speziell im Aufbau.Für 0815 Gewässer mit einigermassen festen Grund wäre eine schnöde Festbleimontage mit 20-25 cm Vorfach die bessere Wahl.

Längere Vorfächer in Verbindung mit Laufbleien würde ich persönlich nur bei weichem Untergrund einsetzen oder in Fällen wo Fische "Typmässig" mehr Spielraum bei der Köderaufnahme bevorzugen.(selten aber kommt vor)

Wobei ich aber in beiden Fällen das Bleigewicht auch keinesfalls zu leicht wählen würde.Ein sich beim Biss zu stark(weil zu leicht) bewegendes Laufblei birgt für Rüssler schon ein Vorwarnrisiko.

Zu 2
Passendes Festblei,Bremse im normalen Drillmodus eingestellt, beim Biss die Rute umgehend zügig in Drillposition bringen und der Fisch wird mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit hängen.

Abziehen lassen macht nur in Situationen Sinn,in denen Fische von Hindernissen weg flüchten(nicht jeder Karpfen flüchtet in Gehölz o.ä.,gibt ausgesprochene Freiwasserkämpfer).Dazu sollte man allerdings sein Gewässer und die Gewohnheiten der dortigen Karpfen aus dem Effeff kennen.

Ansonsten gilt,das jeder Meter den man den Fisch ziehen lässt,ein gewonnener Meter für den Fisch ist.


Nach Brassenbissen riecht das übr.nicht unbedingt,i.d.R müsste sich da Bissanzeiger oder Feederspitze durch mehrere kurze Anschläge bemerkbar machen,kleinere bis Durchschnittsbrassen brauchen meist einige Anläufe beim Murmelbasketball um sich dann irgendwann doch aufzuhängen


----------



## maniana (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> ...Meiner Meinung nach sind Freilaufrollen überflüssig.Stell die Bremse einfach so ein wie du sie auch im Drill haben würdest.So hakt der Fisch besser und er kann nach dem Biss nicht so leicht in Hindernisse schwimmen...






RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zu 2
> Passendes Festblei,Bremse im normalen Drillmodus eingestellt




wie fixiert Ihr dann Die Ruten damit diese nicht im Wasser landen wenn Ihr die Bremse schon von vorneherein zuknallt???


----------



## Vanner (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Mit zugeknallter Bremse drillt man in der Regel nicht. Die Einstellung sollte passend gewählt werden. Man kann die Bremse auch etwas weicher einstellen, beim Aufnehmen der Rute dann den Spulenkopf mit der Hand festhalten. Jetzt kann die richtige Drilleinstellung erfolgen. 
Ansonsten müssen die Ruten schon fest auf den Auflagen liegen und das Rod Pod oder die Banksticks fest stehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Stabile Banksticks/Rodpod in Verbindung mit vernünftigen "Butt Grips" und es hat sich ausgerutscht.

Wer zusätzlich etwas steiler aufbaut,puffert auch einiges über die Rutenspitzen weg.

Falls nur normale V-Auflagen greifbar sind,per Gepäckspanngummi und 2 Zelthäringen sichern.


----------



## Thomas83 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Hi,

und ich tippe doch auf Brassen!
Verbesserungswürdig:
- Festbleimontage, wurde bereits gesagt
- Rig, evtl. mal  SO  ETWAS ausprobieren
- kleinere Haken in Gr. 8 verwenden; jedoch hat hier jeder   
  seine Vorzüge... ich fische z.B. auch oft 10er WideGapeX mit 18mm PopUps

Wenn du diese Art von bissen hast, was auch mit Festbleimontage vorkommen kann^^, dann lässt sich ganz gut rausfinden was am Platz ist:
a) man hat ne Matchrute mit Pose und Maden dabei
b) man ändert das Vorfach ab; und zwar auf zwei Maiskörner 
    und nen kleinen Haken mit kurzem Haar, <0.5cm
Dann sollte sich recht schnell zeigen was einen nervt. Die Brassen scheinen auch bei uns in den Gewässern momentan sehr aktiv zu sein. Die letzten zwei Nächte recht viele gehakt und noch viel mehr Fehlbisse gehabt.
Die Karpfen, die kamen waren trotz recht langem Haar (bei 2 Tigernüssen gute 2cm), sehr sauber gehakt.

Es könnten aber auch kleine Satzkarpfen sein, habe ich auch schon erlebt.

Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



maniana schrieb:


> wie fixiert Ihr dann Die Ruten damit diese nicht im Wasser landen wenn Ihr die Bremse schon von vorneherein zuknallt???


Rod Pod und passende Butt Grip für die Ruten.Sonst gehen die Ruten schwimmen mit straffer Bremseinstellung.


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und ich tippe doch auf Brassen!


Nehmen die bei euch Schnur von der Rolle?Also bei mir lösen die keinen Run aus auch nicht mit loser Bremse.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Nehmen die bei euch Schnur von der Rolle?Also bei mir lösen die keinen Run aus auch nicht mit loser Bremse.


 
Trotz sehr lose eingestellter Bremse ziehen Brassen unter 2kg Gewicht bei meinen Montagen (100g Festblei) keinen Zentimeter Schnur ab. Deshalb fische ich bei Festbleimontagen, wenn Brassen zu erwarten sind, immer mit sensibel eingestelltem Schwinger, um (neben der Rutenspitze) eine halbwegs vernünftige Bissanzeige zu bekommen, vor allem wenn's duster wird (Knicklicht im Swinger).


----------



## Thomas83 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Hi,

ich weiß nicht was ihr für Brassen habet, aber:
Wir haben mal "Elb-Brassen" in unsere Gewässer gesetzt. Sind schon richtige Klodeckel mit 70cm oder größer dabei und es gibt da solche und solche.
Manche haben den typischen Brassenbiss mit nervigen Einzelpieps und der Swinger tanzt nur hoch und runter... hatte aber auch schon "Runs" von 5m und mehr, nach denen der Bissanzeiger dann verstummte.
Am WE hatte ich von 8 Brassen zwei Runs, wovon einer "nur" 2-3m Schnur abgezogen hat. Beim anderen dachte ich, ich hätte eine Schleie gehakt... war schon fast ein Drill:q.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte der TE geschrieben, dass er von 10 Fehlbissen einen Run hatte. Desshalb hatte ich zum Schluss noch angefügt, dass auch Satzer dabei sein könnten... will Brassen oder evtl. andere große Weißfische, wei z.B. Aalande, nicht ausschließen.
Desshalb der Tip mal zu schauen was einen da nervt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tenchhunter87 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps und Infos!
Damit komme ich bestimmt ein ganzes Stück weiter beim nächsten Versuch. #6

Mir kamen allerdings noch weitere Fragen in den Sinn:

Soll ich bei der Festbleimontage das Blei direkt über dem Wirbel fixieren oder soll ein gewisses Spiel von beispielsweise einem Meter eingebaut werden, sodass der Fisch kurz ziehen kann bis der Stopper gegen das schwere Blei knallt?

Ich verstehe die Sache mit den Vorfachlängen nicht ganz. Im Bezug aufs Feedern wurde mir erklärt, dass man das Vorfach verlängert, wenn die Fische vorsichtig beißen und der Anhieb ins Leere geht, damit der Fisch mehr Zeit zum tiefer Schlucken hat, bevor er Widerstand spürt. Wenn die Fische hingegen zu tief schlucken, soll man das Vorfach verkürzen, damit der Fisch eben schneller Lunte riecht und der Haken weiter vorne hängt.

Gilt das nur beim Feedern? Hier beim Boiliefischen wäre es ja dann genau verdreht, wenn ich bei vorsichtigen Bissen das Vorfach kürzen soll. |kopfkrat

Langes Vorfach bei schlammigen Grund vermutlich weil das Blei sonst beim Einsinken den Köder mit in den Schlick runterzieht?



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Ruten und Schnur immer in einer Linie so das er direkt in meine straffe Bremse rennt und die Rute nicht die ganze Energie vom Biss abpuffert.[/FONT]



Aber woher weiß man, in welche Richtung der Fisch flüchtet? Würde das nicht nur funktionieren, wenn er genau mit der Schnurrichtung flüchtet?



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die Verwendung von Laufblei-Montagen in Verbindung mit Boilies Käse.[/FONT]





			
				RuhrtfischerPG schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Längere Vorfächer in Verbindung mit Laufbleien würde ich persönlich nur bei weichem Untergrund einsetzen oder in Fällen wo Fische "Typmässig" mehr Spielraum bei der Köderaufnahme bevorzugen.(selten aber kommt vor)[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Wo genau machen Laufbleimontagen denn zum Beispiel Sinn? Beim Feedern oder beim Aalangeln? Theoretisch muss hier doch die Bremse leicht eingestellt bzw. der Freilauf aktiv sein, damit das Laufblei Sinn macht, oder?[/FONT]

Beim Feedern hatte ich die Bremse immer zu. Wie gesagt, ging der Anhieb manchmal gelegentlich, manchmal aber auch fast bei jedem Biss ins Leere. Ein Bekannte meinte dann, dass ich den Freilauf reinmachen soll. Habe seinen Rat befolgt und sonst alles genau wie davor gemacht und das Problem mit den Fehlbissen war leider immer noch da. Haltet ihr die Bremse bzw. den Freilauf offen beim Feedern oder stramm auf Drillstärke eingestellt?

Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, ich habe etwas den Überblick verloren. #t

@Thomas83: Das von dir verlinkte Vorfach werde ich mal testen wenn ich den nächsten Versuch starte.Ich habe vorher einige Male an genau der gleichen Stelle gefeedert. Gefangen habe ich eine Brasse nach der anderen. Köder waren hier Wurm-Made-Kombi. Als Futter hatte ich fertiges Schleienfutter in Vanillegeschmack mit Maden und Cluster dabei. (Schleie war der Zielfisch, hat aber nur einmal mit der Feeder geklappt. Die anderen habe ich alle mit Waggler-Pose auf Mais knapp über Grund gefangen. Andere große Weißfische wie Alande sind nicht im Gewässer. Zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



tenchhunter87 schrieb:


> Soll ich bei der Festbleimontage das Blei direkt über dem Wirbel fixieren oder soll ein gewisses Spiel von beispielsweise einem Meter eingebaut werden, sodass der Fisch kurz ziehen kann bis der Stopper gegen das schwere Blei knallt?
> .



Lies mal im Internet nach, wie Festbleimontagen funktionieren. Im Prinzip gibt es da zwei Systeme: Inlineblei- und Safety Clip-Montagen. 
 Bei Inlineblei-Montagen sollte man Bleie verwenden, die für bestimmte Wirbelgrößen konzipiert sind. Die passenden Wirbel werden hierbei fest in das Blei hineingezogen. 
 Safety Clip-Montagen sind so aufgebaut, dass der Fisch bei Schnurbruch eine Chance hat, das Blei abzustreifen.

 Bei Festbleimontagen gibt es Null spiel für das Blei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



tenchhunter87 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Sache mit den Vorfachlängen nicht ganz. Im Bezug aufs Feedern wurde mir erklärt, dass man das Vorfach verlängert, wenn die Fische vorsichtig beißen und der Anhieb ins Leere geht, damit der Fisch mehr Zeit zum tiefer Schlucken hat, bevor er Widerstand spürt. Wenn die Fische hingegen zu tief schlucken, soll man das Vorfach verkürzen, damit der Fisch eben schneller Lunte riecht und der Haken weiter vorne hängt.
> 
> Gilt das nur beim Feedern? Hier beim Boiliefischen wäre es ja dann genau verdreht, wenn ich bei vorsichtigen Bissen das Vorfach kürzen soll. |kopfkrat



Der Mechanismus ist beim Karpfenangeln ein anderer: Der Fisch nimmt den am Haar angebotenen Köder auf. (Das ist schon mal ein Unterschied zum Feedern. Da bietet man den Köder meist direkt am Haken an).

 Beim Einsaugen des Köders wird der Haken mit ins Maul aufgenommen. Viele Karpfen spüren den Fremdkörper und wollen ihn wieder loswerden. Das löst einen Fluchtreflex aus. Der Karpfen hakt sich selbst.
 Im Prinzip das Gleiche passiert, wenn der Karpfen nach der Aufnahme des Ködern weiterschwimmt.

 Je länger das Vorfach ist, desto unauffälliger ist die Montage, da der Fisch ggf. ohne Widerstand mit dem Köder rumspielen kann. Gleichzeitig gibt man dem Fisch aber auch mehr Zeit, den Köder wieder auszuspucken. 
 Je kürzer das Vorfach, desto schneller hakt sich der Fisch selbst.

 Beim Angeln mit Festbleimontagen auf Karpfen hat der Fisch nie den Köder tief geschluckt. Der Haken sitzt immer vorn im Maul.


----------



## maniana (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beim Angeln mit Festbleimontagen auf Karpfen hat der Fisch nie den Köder tief geschluckt. Der Haken sitzt immer vorn im Maul.



das hängt doch nicht mit der Festbleimontage zusammen, sondern dadurch daß Karpfenhaken etwas nach innen gebogen sind. Dies dann in Kombination mit einem Line Aligner und Du hast den Haken (fast) immer in der Unterlippe.
Lasse mich aber gern belehren, da ich kein Laufblei fische sondern ausschließlich Festblei.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Primär doch..ob der Haken sich überhaupt im Maulbereich festsetzt ,hängt bei Festbleimontagen zuerst von der Vorfachlänge ab.

Hakenformen bzw Kreationen hinsichtlich des Schnurwinkels am Öhr bestimmen wie schnell und wo sich ein Haken im Maul festsetzt.Feintuning.


----------



## Thomas83 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Moin,



			
				RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
			
		

> Primär doch..ob der Haken sich überhaupt im Maulbereich festsetzt ,hängt bei Festbleimontagen zuerst von der Vorfachlänge ab.


Und das begründest du wie?
Ich habe da eine andere Meinung und würde nochmal auf deine Begründungen eingehen wollen.



			
				RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
			
		

> Hakenformen bzw Kreationen hinsichtlich des Schnurwinkels am Öhr  bestimmen wie schnell und wo sich ein Haken im Maul  festsetzt.Feintuning.


Hmmm, kann man grob gesagt so stehen lassen... aber eigentlich auch irgendwie nicht so ganz. Zumindest lässt das ziemlich interpretations Spielraum.
Vllt. begründest du das auch mal. Ansosnten schreibe ich da nochmal was zu.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Du bitte zuerst.

Beim Einkauf tippt es sich jetzt gerade eher suboptimal

Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Und das begründest du wie?
> Ich habe da eine andere Meinung und würde nochmal auf deine Begründungen eingehen wollen.
> 
> 
> ...



Einen Interpretationsspielraum gibts da sowieso.Du wirst nämlich mit einer dir bewährt erscheinenden Montage wohl nie alle Fische eines Gewässers erwischen.

Was die Vorfachlänge angeht.Bekommt der Rüssler den Köder nicht ins Maul,ist es meiner Erfahrung nach zweitrangig was da für ein Haken baumelt.Der Haken bleibt wortwörtlich aussen vor.

Lässt du dem Fisch zuviel Spielraum ists m.M.n.auch egal,es kann mehreres passieren.

Der Fisch "riecht" zu früh Lunte und bläst den Schmu aus bevor da mangels Zug am Vorfach überhaupt ein Haken greifen,drehen oder kippen kann.Das Lippenhaken beim reinen ausblasen ohne weitere Bewegung halte ich pers.für Mythos und/oder Zufall.

Ein langes Vorfach kann(!) auch zum Schlundhaken führen.Hatte ich pers.während einer damaligen Experimentierphase mit längeren Vorfächern 2x.

Festblei mit langen Vorfächern brachte entw.zu tief gehakte Fische oder Totenstille an den Piepern,egal mit welchem Hakentyp das Vorfach bestückt war.

Nicht repräsentativ aber doch auffällig.

 Bei Rückkehr zu 20-25 cm Vorfächern lief es dann wieder.Eine Umänderung auf Line Aligner oder NoKnot brachte da allerdings auch mehr in der Unterlippe gehakte Fische.

Bei klassischer Öhrbefestigung tendierte das zu div.Hakpositionen.Immer in der Lippe aber desöfteren auch seitlich.

Entscheidend dürfte dabei aber auch in einem nicht unerheblichen Maße der Fisch selbst sein..welcher Neigungswinkel bei der Köderaufnahme,Abstand zum Grund,Geschwindigkeit im Bewegungsablauf etc. bevor die Falle zuschnappt.

Kann man kaum beeinflussen.


----------



## rainerle (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Moin,

sorry Peter aber Deine "Vorfachlängen-Theorie" widerspricht jedweder Haarmontagen-Theorie und Praxis. Wo sich der Haken festsetzt (unter Berücksichtigung, dass Haken und Ködergröße aufeinander abgestimmt sind) wird zu 95% durch die Haarlänge beeinflusst. Und diese ist wiederum von einigen Faktoren abhängig wie:
- Futter / Köder
- "Zielfisch"Größe
- "Aufbau" der Montage (also welche 'Art' von Rig gefischt wird)

Vorfachlänge hat schon auch seine "Wichtigkeit" - ist aber bei weitem nicht so kritisch zu sehen, wie die Haarlänge. Denn da entscheidet sich schlussendlich ob der Haken überhaupt die Chance bekommt zu greifen, wo er greift (im Winkel oder mehr im Maul selbst ist ja nicht so toll, denn das sind dann die beliebten 'Aussteiger'). Ich fische zu 95% relativ kurze-mittlere Vorfächer bis 10cm und zwar ganz unabhängig ob Fließgewässer oder Stillwasser. Länger wird's bei mir eigentlich nur, wenn ich auf/im Schlamm fische.

ps: wenn der Köder samt Haken mal im Maul ist und die Haarlänge passt, dann hängt der Rüssler erstmal zu 98%. Gegen Deine "Theorie" spricht schon alleine das perfekte Funktionieren eines Chod-Rigs mit "Vorfachlängen" von gerade mal 2-4cm!!!!

....und nach eine Frage: Wenn 20-25cm Vorfächer "normal" sind, was sind bei Dir dann "lange" Vorfächer? 40cm, 50cm o. 75cm? Ich mein, das geht schon auch, aber da fisch ich dann mit Schwimmbrot im "Mittelwasser" (neuerdings Zig-Rig genannt) und bestimmt nicht als Bodenpräsentation.

....und irgendwie werd ich aus Deinen Theorien sowieso nicht ganz schlau. Du schreibst da etwas von LineAligner und NoKnot und nicht besser etc. - sorry, aber alle meine Haarmontagen in Verbindung mit Festblei sind "NoKnot" - auch wenn ich ein "weiches" Haar in ein StiffVorfach einknüpfe. Wie gesagt, kann ich Dir da auch nicht so ganz folgen.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Mir sind diese ganzen Rig-Weisheiten ohnehin einigermaßen suspekt. Kann mich noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, als mindestens jeden Monat ein neues Vorfach zum "Rig aller Zeiten" gekürt wurde. Hauptsache es war extrem schwer zu binden.

Meine Rigs sind seit eh und je aus Silkworm, oder vergleichbar weichen Geflechten. So um die 20 bis 25 cm lang und per NoKnot mit dem Haken verbunden. Ein Line Aligner ist mir meistens schon zu viel Gebastel. Das reicht vollkommen und fängt seine Fische. Die Fische lesen ja keine Fachpresse, sind also Laien und absolut unbefangen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



rainerle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sorry Peter aber Deine "Vorfachlängen-Theorie" widerspricht jedweder Haarmontagen-Theorie und Praxis. Wo sich der Haken festsetzt (unter Berücksichtigung, dass Haken und Ködergröße aufeinander abgestimmt sind) wird zu 95% durch die Haarlänge beeinflusst.


 
Der Ruhrfischer hat in einigen Sachen, die er schreibt, schon Recht.

Das sichere Haken im Maul entscheidet sich nicht aus der Haarlänge, sondern dem Abstand zwischen Köder und Hakenschenkel. Die Haarlängen sind an meinen Montagen immer ca. 3,5cm lang. Das passt für meine 18mm-Boilies + künstlichem Maiskorn, um 5 mm Abstand zum Haken hinzubekommen. Fische ich kleinere Köder, wird das Haar durch um den Haken wickeln und Silikonschlauch drüberschieben (kommt beim Binden des Rigs schon auf den haken) entsprechend gekürzt.

Hat der Fisch Köder und Haken im Maul, oder wegzuschwimmen, passiert bzgl. Hakeffekt erst mal gar nix. Ist der Line Aligner nicht vernünftig umgesetzt, kann der Karpfen den ganzen Spaß ohne Probleme wieder ausblasen. Womit wir wieder beim Vorteil kürzerer Vorfächer wären.

Nicht stimmt ist aus meiner Sicht die Aussage, dass die Vorfachlänge was damit zu tun hat, wie tief der Karpfen schluckt. Ich hatte bei Festblei noch nie einen Karpfen, der den Haken nicht im vorderen Maulbereich hatte.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Haarlängen sind an meinen Montagen immer ca. 3,5cm lang. Das passt für meine 18cm-Boilies + künstlichem Maiskorn, um 5 mm Abstand zum Haken



|bigeyesSchwer vorstellbar.
Nix für ungut


----------



## Thomas83 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Moin,



			
				RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Vorfachlänge angeht.Bekommt der Rüssler den Köder nicht ins  Maul,ist es meiner Erfahrung nach zweitrangig was da für ein Haken baumelt.Der Haken bleibt wortwörtlich aussen vor.
> 
> Lässt du dem Fisch zuviel Spielraum ists m.M.n.auch egal,es kann mehreres passieren.


Ich bin da eher bei rainerle! Warum sollte der Fisch den Köder bei einem kurzem Vorfach nicht einsaugen können -> siehe bereits genanntes Beispiel mit dem Chod-Rig?
Ich fische recht häufig sehr kurze Vorfächer mit <10cm (kein Chod), jedoch auch sehr häufig meine standart Vorfächer mit 15-20cm.
Beide sind dazu noch komplett unterschiedlich gebunden, jedoch halte ich beide für "todsicher".
Denn, meine Haken stehen bereits in Hakposition (PopUp Präsentation) oder kippen sofort mit der Hakenspitze nach unten sobald der Haken seine "Grundposition" verlässt. Nix erstmal Vorfach straffen usw...das soll schon relativ straff am Grund liegen und tut es auch!
Ausschlaggebend, bei mir, für das schnelle Kippen des Hakens und somit auch ein schnelles greifen im Maul sind:
1. Haarlänge und Austritt Haar am Hakenschenkel aus dem "NoKnot"
2. Hakenmodell
3. LineAliner
4. beschweren des Vorfaches hinter dem Haken
5. Wicklungen auf dem Hakenschenkel -> siehe KD-Rig

Den Rest hat rainerle schon gesagt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> |bigeyesSchwer vorstellbar.
> Nix für ungut


 
Ok, die 18cm-Boilies nehme ich nur für Wale. :q
Hab mm draus gemacht.


----------



## rainerle (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Sorry Naturliebhaber aber Du widersprichst Dir selbst !!!!! 

Was ist die Haarlänge? 
Es ist die Summe aus den Faktoren: Größe Hakenköder + Größe Haken + Abstand (vermuteter, gewollter, benötigter etc.) des Köders zum Hakenschenkel

oder anders: wenn Dein Haar nicht 3,5 cm lang ist sondern 5,5cm haut das mit 18er Murmeln schon nicht hin oder aber man lässt die 3,5cm und fischt mit 12er Murmeln und schon wieder haut das mit der Haarlänge nicht hin. 

Ergo: ist die Haarlänge der entscheidende Punkt - auch bei Dir!!!!! Und wie oben schon geschrieben ist ein entscheidender Faktor der Köder (zieh halt einfach auf dein "Standard-Haar von 3,5cm" nur mal 2 Maiskörner - und schon klappt es wohl nicht mehr so ganz mit Deinen 5mm zum Haken (wo überhaupt zum Haken? Zum Öhr, zur Hakenspitze, zum Schenkel, zum Hakenbogen? Da wäre schon etwas mehr Präzision in Deiner Darlegung notwendig).

Muss man nicht wirklich verstehen, was andere da zusammen basteln aber Hauptsache ist, sie fangen mit ihren Montagen. 

Fakt ist (und das schon seit anfang der 90er Jahre) und bleibt: die Haarlänge sollte / ist nun mal der variabelste Teil Montage / des Rigs weil sie eben durch den jeweils verwendeten Köder beeinflusst wird!!!!


----------



## Thomas83 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Mahlzeit,



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Fisch Köder und Haken  im Maul, oder wegzuschwimmen, passiert bzgl. Hakeffekt erst mal gar  nix.


Hmmm, dann ist dein Vorfach evtl. nicht richtig gebunden. Weil wenn der Fisch schwimmt, sollte der Haken bereits gegriffen haben.



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Line Aligner nicht vernünftig umgesetzt, kann der Karpfen den ganzen Spaß ohne Probleme wieder ausblasen. Womit wir wieder beim Vorteil kürzerer Vorfächer wären.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.
Der Line Aligner soll doch nur den Haken schneller in Hakposition, also Spitze mögl. schnell nach unten gekippt, bringen. Und was hat hier die Vorfachlänge wieder mit zu tun?
Es ist halt alles super relativ und hängt sehr stark vom verwendeten Vorfach ab!

Nur mal so anbei... auch wenn das Vorfach noch so sauber auf die dementsprechende Situation abgestimmt ist, wird es nicht mögl. sein ein 100%iges Rig zu basteln. Soll heißen, dass der Fisch den Haken so oder so wieder ausblasen kann, wenn die Veraussetzungen erfüllt sind.
Man kann nur die Möglichkeiten, dass der Haken schnell greift verbessern und dadurch auch u.U. ein häufigeres Festsetzten im Karpfenmaul erzielen. Weiterhin spielt, meiner Meinung nach, die Steifheit des Vorfachmaterials eine entscheidende Rolle... zumindest wenn man auf das Ausblasen bezieht. Zu steifes Material birgt aber halt auch seine Nachteile, wie z.B. das Abstehen des Vorfaches vom Grund.
Jeder der mal ein Unterwasservideo angesehen hat sieht wie oft ein Fisch den Köder anschwimmt, einsaugt/ausbläst ohne sich zu haken.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## maniana (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Der Line Aligner soll doch nur den Haken schneller in Hakposition, also Spitze mögl. schnell nach unten gekippt, bringen. Und was hat hier die Vorfachlänge wieder mit zu tun?



wenn der Karpfen den Köder aufnimmt steht der Karpfen steil mit dem Maul nach unten, da bringt der Line Aligner nichts.
Beim Line Aligner brauchst Du einen Winkel nach unten zum Köder.
Der Line Aligner greift erst, wenn sich der Karpfen von der Fressposition aufrichtet, dann kommt wieder die Vorfachlänge ins Spiel.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Das komplizierteste am Karpfenfischen ist es, der Rig-Diskussion folgen zu können. |supergri


----------



## Thomas83 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Hi,

hmmm, irgendwie komm ich nicht hinterher.
Liest man Quellen z.B. HIER steht das doch eindeutig, oder kann ich nun auch kein Englisch mehr?
Bei meine Selbstversuchen im Rig binden, hat sich herausgestellt, das der Haken am Besten nach unten dreht, wenn das Haar nur durch den No Knot befestigt ist -> kein kleiner Gummischlauch zur Fixierung des Haars. Zumindest bei der "Wide Gape Form", den dann auch gerne mit gerader Spitze.
Bei Hakengröße 4 wickle ich ca. 12 Wicklungen und forme danach einen kleinen "Kicker" (LineAligner) mit Hilfe von Schrumpfschlauch. Die ersten 2-3cm nach dem Haken (zum Blei hin) sind immer weich. Danach wird es dann extrem Steif. Das Haar wird so lang gewählt, das der Köder nicht mit dem Hakenschenkel in Berührung kommt -> wirkt dann recht lang; ist nach Austritt aus dem No Knot dann, wieder je nach Ködergröße, ca. 1.5cm bis zum Köder!
Bei einem "Kurv Shank" Hakenmodell sieht das Ganze dann anders aus. Hier ist meiner Meinung nach kein "Kicker" notwendig.

Berichte gibt es doch zu Hauf:
Hier
Hier
HIER
HIER
HIER

Und das sind nur einige weinige Beispiele.

Ich will nicht überheblich rüberkommen aber irgendwie scheint es mir so, dass einige viele nicht mal die Basics beherrschen, dann aber mitreden wollen.
Ich möchte niemanden irgendetwas böses aber so manches was fällt kann man einfach nicht so stehen lassen.
Aber vllt. sehen ich und rainerle das ja komplett falsch... denn ich denke, wir beide sind der gleichen Meinung.

Gutgemeinte Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas83 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Ach so,

HIER noch ein gutes Video zum Fressverhalten.

 Gruß


----------



## Trollwut (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*



Andal schrieb:


> Das komplizierteste am Karpfenfischen ist es, der Rig-Diskussion folgen zu können. |supergri



Danke dir!
Seit Jahr und Tag das Standartding gebunden, von dem ich nichtmal den Namen weiß. Fängt nach wie vor optimalst. |wavey:


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Ob mein Gebamsel optimalst fängt, will ich gar nicht behaupten, weil ja der Vergleich fehlt. Aber wenn ich es zur richtigen Zeit an den richtigen Platz pfeffere, dann sind seine Erfolge recht zufriedenstellend. Zeit, Platz, Geduld. Das sind die Sachen die die Abhakmatte nass machen!


----------



## rainerle (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

@Andal & Trollwut
bisher kann ich nicht erkennen, dass irgend jemand (außer ich mit dem Chod-Rig-Vergleich) sich über irgendwelche "besonderen" Rigs ausgelassen hat. Machte bisher auch wenig Sinn (m.M.n.), da einige noch nichtmal die "Basic's" für ein Standard-Rig (gerne auch "Russen-Rig" genannt) kennen / beachten. Dreh-und Angelpunkt sind nun mal die beiden variablen Haarlänge und Vorfachlänge und wenn ich damit nicht umzugehen weiß bleibt es nunmal so ziemlicher Zufall, wenn ich einen Fisch der den Köder genommen hat auch ins Netz bring. Was ich da ganz gern empfehle ist einfach mal zu seinem "Standard-Rig" ein Laufblei mit einem Stopper (reichen schon 10cm) zu fischen und dann merkt man ganz schnell, wie oft der Köder genommen wird und der Haken dann doch nicht sitzt. Das bekommt man oftmals bei der Festblei-Montage gar nicht mit, da der Köder schon wieder 3x ausgeblasen wurde ohne das der Haken gegriffen hätte und das Festblei eben noch nicht mal 1cm bewegt wurde! Warum wohl? Haarlänge passte nicht, Vorfachlänge passte nicht, beides passte nicht ! Da muss man nicht über besondere Vorfachmaterialien, KD-Rig, D-Rig, Hinged Stiff oder weiß ich was reden (hat von uns auch niemand!). Eins ist Fakt: das "Standard-Rig" (bezogen auf: "...ich fische immer die gleiche Vorfachlänge und die gleiche Haarlänge und die gleiche Hakengröße - ganz gleich was ich dranhänge und wo ich fische), dass dann auch noch in jeder Situation vernünftig fängt gibt es nicht! Wenn doch, wäre ich einer der ersten der nichts mehr anderes binden würde! Würde unheimlich Zeit und Geld sparen - vom Ärger über Aussteiger mal abgesehen, den gäbe es dann auch nicht mehr.

@ Thomas: ja, ich glaube auch, dass wir da so ziemlich im Kontext sind. Manche Aussagen von einigen scheinen wirklich ziemlich "abenteuerlich"


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Was ich geschrieben habe, hat auch keinerlei Bezug zu dir und euren Ausführungen über Rigs im Allgemeinen. Es spiegelt lediglich meine eigenen Erfahrungen und die meiner Kollegen wieder.

Es ist doch recht eindeutig so, dass sich beim Karpfenfischen die letzten 10 Jahre wirklich nichts weltbewegendes mehr getan hat. Die Methoden haben sich etabliert, ebenso die Angler, die dabeigeblieben sind. Kein leichtes Erbe für die Brüder der schreibenden Zunft, von denen, zumindest die Verleger der Schriften, erwarten, dass sie kontinuierlich neues zu bringen haben. Gleiches gilt für die Dealer. Die sollen das Rad auch jedes Jahr neu erfinden und wenn das nicht geht, so doch wenigstens die Speichen am Rad signifikant verbessern. Klappt eben nur noch selten und so verzettelt man sich eben in irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten, obwohl die Running Systems immer noch tadellos funktionieren.

Also maximal eine kleine Spöttelei über Presse und Firmen, aber garantiert nicht gegen dich und die anderen!


----------



## tenchhunter87 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: erster Boilieversuch, leider nur Fehlbisse*

Ich habe eure Tipps befolgt und habe die Vorfachlänge reduziert auf ca. 20 cm und habe mit Festblei gefischt.

Da ich keine Inlinebleie hatte, habe ich auf die Hauptschnur ein Anti-Tange-Boom inkl. 80er Birnenblei gezogen und mit einem Bleischrot direkt hinter dem Tönnchenwirbel fixiert. In den Wirbel das 20cm geflochtene Vorfach gehangen.

Angefüttert habe ich mit Karpfenfertigfutter, Boilies und Frolic.

Zwei Ansitze lang tat sich gar nichts und ich war schon leicht frustriert. Beim dritten Anlauf machte es nach einiger Zeit rums und die Rute wurde mir fast vom Rodpod gerissen, da der Freilauf scheinbar etwas zu stramm eingestellt war.

Das Ergebnis war ein 11 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen. :vik:

Habe jetzt Bock auf weitere Versuche bekommen und mich heute mit Inlinebleien und anderem Zubehör ausgestattet.

Anbei ein Foto von meiner neuen Montage.
Vorfachlänge 23cm
Schlauchlänge 30cm
Den Schlauch und den Gumminippel des Bleis werde ich noch mit Sekundenkleber verbinden, damit das kleine Bleischrot, mit dem ich den Schlauch fixiert habe, weg kann.

Auf das Vorfach wollte ich noch ca. 5 cm vor dem Haken ein kleines Bleischrot montieren, da ich beim nächsten Ansitz Popup-Boilies anbieten möchte.

Ist die Montage soweit in Ordnung?


----------

